# Smokey Cheesy Cauliflower



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2014)

Disclaimer, I didn't smoke this one, but you certainly could like I did in my _*Smokey cauliflower with a kick*_ thread. I would have smoked this one, but time didn't allow for that. The Smokey flavor for this one all came from the Smoked Cheesus!​ ​This recipe is one of my favorites that my mom made all the time growing up. Super simple and really takes no time at all. Trim up a whole head of cauliflower. Steam the whole head for 15-20 minutes (This one I did for 20). While the cauliflower is steaming mix up mayo and mustard. I used a 3:1 ratio, mustard to mayo. Guldens Spicy Brown and Best Foods (Hellmans for you East Coasters). To that I added a couple cloves of minced garlic, and a couple teaspoons cracked black pepper. Once the cauliflower is steamed I like to let it cool off for 5-10 minutes. Pre-heat the oven to 375°. Place the cauliflower head into a small casserole or similar shallow pan. A Cast Iron pan would work and that is what I normally use in the smoker.  Slather the mixture onto the cauliflower. Top that grated or thinly sliced cheese. For this one I used apple wood smoked Colby jack. I really like using pepper jack, but the boys think its too spicy. My mom never used smoked cheese, just Tillamook Medium Cheddar. Once the oven is heated, put the coated cauliflower in the oven for 15-20 minutes or until the cheese is melted, bubbly, and Ohhhhhh YUMMMY!​ ​











12833714203_6c6c2d1b39_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 28, 2014





 ​











12834067734_8ab7715d62_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 28, 2014





 ​











12834064144_f5add5abcd_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 28, 2014


















12834053914_cf0609c5be_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 28, 2014





 ​











12834011724_19b34a8381_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 28, 2014





 ​Served with left over _*Smoker Fried Chicken*_!​ ​











12834056994_83bda66d14_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 28, 2014





 ​ENJOY!!!!​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## themule69 (Feb 28, 2014)

Case

Looks Great! I do that with broccoli.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Case
> 
> Looks Great! I do that with broccoli.
> 
> ...


Thanks David! We do it with broccoli too. My boy's favorite is a combination of broccoli and cauliflower flowerettes that we coat the same way in a casserole dish and then bake in the oven.


----------



## link (Feb 28, 2014)

Man, that looks great. I will have to try this.

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2014)

link said:


> Man, that looks great. I will have to try this.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you!! It is super tasty. My youngest who claims to not like cauliflower had two helpings!


----------

